# I'm trying out Jack kellers lemon wine recipe.



## Juggernaut (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm curious to see how this compares to skeeter pee. Recipe 1: http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/reques48.asp

I wish the recipe gave more details. I'm making one gallon. I ended up with 18 ounces of lemon juice, a starting SG. of 1.081, and a PH of about 3.0. Do you think I need to make any adjustments? I thought the PH would be lower. I didn't know how big a large lemon is.


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 4, 2013)

This fermented fast (4 days). Last night it was going strong and this morning it was done (SG. 991). It is tasting good so far.


----------



## Stressbaby (Nov 4, 2013)

This is also his lime recipe. I have made the lime before and it came out fantastic, one of the best wines I've made. I just started a lime-ginger variation this weekend with D47. However, my pH didn't get that low with the limes. I adjusted down to 3.4 with a little acid blend.


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 4, 2013)

Stressbaby said:


> This is also his lime recipe. I have made the lime before and it came out fantastic, one of the best wines I've made. I just started a lime-ginger variation this weekend with D47. However, my pH didn't get that low with the limes. I adjusted down to 3.4 with a little acid blend.



Lime sounds good. I'll have to try this one. Maybe I'll use lemon juice to bring the PH down if it needs it.


----------



## Stressbaby (Nov 5, 2013)

Juggernaut,
Looked at the wrong batch notes...I didn't have to add any acid blend to the lime, it was right about where yours was, around 3.0.


----------

